# thought you guys might like to see sanford and son



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

since most of the stuff i do is 24th or 25th scale i thought they might fit in here with your builds. this is a modified danbury mint 51 ford p/up made to resemble the sanford and son truck. this is the link to see it.in the pictures it has an old toilet in the bed i have since removed that and replaced it with an old rocking chair. i will post more pictures after the project is completed.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=406899


----------



## Peatbog (Dec 2, 2013)

That is really cool. Sanford and Son was one of my favorite shows.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Love it. I wanted to make a Sanford and Son truck. I forget what year truck it was but there are some web sites dedicated to it. I know one of the trucks used was actually something like a 1952 International Harvester (try finding that as a kit).


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Love it. I wanted to make a Sanford and Son truck. I forget what year truck it was but there are some web sites dedicated to it. I know one of the trucks used was actually something like a 1952 International Harvester (try finding that as a kit).


the original truck was a 1951 ford f1 like my model. fred sanford once refered to it as a 52 but it actually is a 51. sometime later in the series they used a 1947 mercury p/up


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, I've seen every show and don't remember a Merc pickup. Not sayin there wasn't, but don't remember one. anyone know what episode that was?


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

macart52 said:


> Wow, I've seen every show and don't remember a Merc pickup. Not sayin there wasn't, but don't remember one. anyone know what episode that was?


this will tell you a little about it there are other sites devoted to sanford and son.

http://search.mywebsearch.com/myweb...aUSlTWVCnZoP+1CpwuDJBrgVcEQx6g==&ord=2&ct=AR&


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

macart52 said:


> Wow, I've seen every show and don't remember a Merc pickup. Not sayin there wasn't, but don't remember one. anyone know what episode that was?


Actually, the Mercury pick ups looked exactly like the Ford pick ups. So unless you see the Mercury name, you would never know the difference. A friend of mine has a Mercury pick up (not the same year as the Sanford and Son pick up) and says that he bought it in Canada years ago.
From what he tells me the Mercury name was quite popular in Canada.


----------



## ruairi (Aug 30, 2014)

*Looking to BUY*

I'm looking to buy a model of the Sanford and Son truck for my best-friend's birthday; If any of you have the time, or know of where I can find one, or are willing to sell...I'd be happy to buy...It seems impossible to find, One was never made hence why I'm asking on a modelling forum.:wave:


----------

